# Dermestid larvae as feeders?



## vyadha (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey all

Im new to Mantids but not insects. I have a hisser colony, a mealworm colony, a few dozen assassins and a huge dermestid colony. Im not looking to feed the ghosts dermestids but Im curious if I can use these as feeders for future mantids.

Anyone have any experience or thoughts?


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2019)

They are valuable in cleaning skulls and others bones. I suppose if you have that many of them you could but not something I would think mantids would go for. You could probably  make money selling them.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 17, 2019)

vyadha said:


> Hey all
> 
> Im new to Mantids but not insects. I have a hisser colony, a mealworm colony, a few dozen assassins and a huge dermestid colony. Im not looking to feed the ghosts dermestids but Im curious if I can use these as feeders for future mantids.
> 
> Anyone have any experience or thoughts?


Would you mind my asking what you feed the dermestids to keep the colony going?


----------



## vyadha (Feb 17, 2019)

I do a fair bit of hunting so they get lots of meaty bones and skulls. I keep a lot of meat scraps for them. 

Ive heard of people using dry dog food as well.


----------



## vyadha (Feb 17, 2019)

Rick said:


> They are valuable in cleaning skulls and others bones. I suppose if you have that many of them you could but not something I would think mantids would go for. You could probably  make money selling them.


Yeah i use them mostly for skull cleaning. I have a lot of them. I offered them to the ghosts but they weren’t interested.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 17, 2019)

vyadha said:


> Yeah i use them mostly for skull cleaning.


Your students must be terrified of failing your courses!


----------



## vyadha (Feb 18, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Your students must be terrified of failing your courses!


Hahahahaaaa! The assassin bugs keep them in line!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 18, 2019)

vyadha said:


> I do a fair bit of hunting so they get lots of meaty bones and skulls. I keep a lot of meat scraps for them.
> 
> Ive heard of people using dry dog food as well.


Got it.  Thanks.


----------

